
Helptranslator: help() for everyone - achilleas
https://github.com/nickdelgrosso/helptranslator
======
achilleas
I did not write this module, but I know the author and we’ve discussed this
concept. His goal is to make programming more accessible and translating
documentation is just one step towards this. I also know that the current
implementation, using Google Translate, is more or less a proof of concept.
The ideal scenario would be a help system for Python packages that supports
localisation, i.e., provides ways in which people can document their modules
in multiple languages, and perhaps optionally defaults to automatic
translation for missing languages.

I’d be curious to know what other people think.

